# Garmin Edge 500 screen repair



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

My Edge 500 screen started playing up. The screen would appear OK when the unit was turned on, but over the course of a few minutes it would lose contrast to such and extent that it would fade away and become unreadable. A complete reset of the unit and install of later firmware did not cure the fault. The only way to fix it was to replace the screen. I've documented what I did to replace the screen. Hopefully someone else will find this informative, as I could turn up no information on this problem.


----------



## ra-man44 (Jul 4, 2012)

Didn't realize it was so easy to open-up the 500. Thanks for the post.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Where did you buy the replacement screen from?


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Its saying that the webpage isnt available??


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

car_nut said:


> Where did you buy the replacement screen from?


I got it from another unit with a broken case.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

How much did you spend, Garmin I think repairs a screen for around $100.


----------

